# Feierabendtouren in Bayreuth



## Geisterflamme (18. August 2008)

Suche Mitfahrer für lockere Feierabendrunden um Bayreuth.

Gerät der Wahl ist ein All-Mountain-Fully und bevorzugtes Terrain sind flowige Trails und die unvermeidbaren Zubringerpassagen. Fitness ist nicht so ausgeprägt, also eher gemütliche Touren als schnelles Vorankommen.
Dauer so ca. 2 Stunden je nach Zeit, Lust und Laune.


----------



## Geisterflamme (1. September 2008)

Dann schlag ich mal vor ganz pragmatisch,

wer Lust hat morgen Dienstag um 18:30 Treffpunkt am Studentenwald, kleine Tour den Culmberg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (26. September 2008)

Stoße gerade auf den Thread. Bin immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern, denn alleine ist auf Dauer auch bisschen öde. 

Wer Lust hat, ich starte heut abend noch zu nem Day&NightRide. Start ist um 19Uhr am Rewe an der Ecke Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacherring. Von dort aus ca. 2-3h bei gemäßigtem Tempo viele Trails rund um Bayreuth mitnehmen. 

Wenn ich das nächste mal fahre poste ich wieder!


----------



## Geisterflamme (26. September 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Stoße gerade auf den Thread. Bin immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern, denn alleine ist auf Dauer auch bisschen öde.
> 
> Wer Lust hat, ich starte heut abend noch zu nem Day&NightRide. Start ist um 19Uhr am Rewe an der Ecke Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacherring. Von dort aus ca. 2-3h bei gemäßigtem Tempo viele Trails rund um Bayreuth mitnehmen.
> 
> Wenn ich das nächste mal fahre poste ich wieder!



Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Bin heute um 15 Uhr los zu ner Runde ins Fichtelgebirge.

Welche Lampe fährst du für Nightride? Bim am überlegen mir auch eine zuzulegen, nachdem es langsam knapp wird mit dem Tageslicht. Dachte an zwei Fenix L2D.


----------



## Aitschie (27. September 2008)

Hab seit knapp nem Monat ne Sigma Karma, davor hatte ich ne Selbstbaulampe. Die hat mir allerdings beim 24hRennen in Duisburg den Geist aufgegeben, nachdem sie zuvor beim 24hRennen in Chemnitz schon gezickt hatte.
Von der Leistung muss ich sagen war die SB besser. Aber halt auch ca. 2kg schwerer mit nur halber Leuchtdauer. Die Karma macht ein recht fokussiertes Licht, leuchtet nicht so schön aus. Erfordert damit mehr Konzentration beim Fahren. Wobei ich durch die SB-lampe sehr verwöhnt war/bin..... wennst da das Licht eingeschaltet hast, wars taghell. 

Nur mein Tipp: bastel die Lampe auf jeden Fall an den Helm!!!! In Duisburg musste ich dann mit Lenkerlampe fahren und es gibt nichts besch****** als blind in die Kurve zu gehen, weil der Lichtkegel irgendwo 2m hinter dir ist  

So, ich geh Bremsbeläge wechseln, muss mal wieder sein!



Edit: wer zufälligerweise irgendwo südlich von Bayreuth einen schwarzen Überschuh von eleven sportswear findet möge sich bei mir per pn melden. Mir fehlt einer....


----------



## Geisterflamme (27. September 2008)

Ist zwar keine Feierabendtour, aber ich werd das gute Wetter nutzen und morgen um 13 Uhr mal wieder ne Tour starten. Wahrscheinlich wieder Richtung Fichtelgebirge, Länge je nach Lust und Laune.

Treffpunkt übernehm ich mal: Rewe an der Ecke Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacherring


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2008)

Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja dann über den Weg.
Werden morgen auch im Fichtelgebirge rumgurken...irgendwo Schneeberg/Oko wahrscheinlich.

G.


----------



## Aitschie (27. September 2008)

Hab heut abend auch noch mit nem Kumpel kontaktiert. Aber 13 Uhr ist uns zu spät. Ich fahre um 11:30 über Seulbitzer Berg mit dem Rad nach Weidenberg (muss bei ihm noch kurz mein Schaltauge richten), von dort wollen wir auf den Oko, Schneeberg und dann weiter auf die Platte. Zurück über Gänskopfhütte nach Weidenberg. Schöne letzte (?) große Fichtelgebirgstour halt mit 1.xxx hm.

Treffpunkt Rewe ist gut. Wer sonst mit will, ist um die Zeit am Rewe!

@GF: pn dir noch meine Handynr.


----------



## Aitschie (28. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja dann über den Weg.
> Werden morgen auch im Fichtelgebirge rumgurken...irgendwo Schneeberg/Oko wahrscheinlich.
> 
> G.



Haben uns am Schneeberg gesehen, als mein Kumpel durch die Sch**** fuhr  Mann, der hat danach vll. gestunken 

Sonst wars ein richtig hammer Tag: Viele richtig schöne Trails gemacht, die man viel zu selten fährt. Und am Ende stehen fast 80km auf dem Tacho mit entsprechenden hm. 

Da das Wetter die kommenden Tage schlechter werden soll: wer will morgen nochmals mit, ne kleine feine Tour von 1,5-2h. TP leg ich mal auf 16 Uhr Rewe Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacher Ring fest, von mir aus auch später...


----------



## Geisterflamme (29. September 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Haben uns am Schneeberg gesehen, als mein Kumpel durch die Sch**** fuhr  Mann, der hat danach vll. gestunken
> 
> Sonst wars ein richtig hammer Tag: Viele richtig schöne Trails gemacht, die man viel zu selten fährt. Und am Ende stehen fast 80km auf dem Tacho mit entsprechenden hm.
> 
> Da das Wetter die kommenden Tage schlechter werden soll: wer will morgen nochmals mit, ne kleine feine Tour von 1,5-2h. TP leg ich mal auf 16 Uhr Rewe Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacher Ring fest, von mir aus auch später...



Morgen,
habs gestern bei ner kleinen Tour belassen, war nicht so wirklich fit. Ich könnte heute so ab 18:00, würden also grad noch ohne Lampe auskommen.


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2008)

Dann mach ma 1800 am Rewe. Lampe nehm ich aber mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Haben uns am Schneeberg gesehen, als mein Kumpel durch die Sch**** fuhr  Mann, der hat danach vll. gestunken



Ja deinen Kumpel hats schon schwer erwischt, geruchsmäßig
Haben auch diesmal eine Runde gefahren wie wir sie normalerweise net fahren und teilweise sehr selten...so mit Rudolfstein und viel Plansingletrail.
Dummerweise hatte die Weißenheider Mühle Betriebsurlaub, dachte ich muß sterben
Warst du dann der mit der Karte in der Hand?

G.


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warst du dann der mit der Karte in der Hand?
> 
> G.



Karte inner Hand??? Kann sein.... waren ja zu dem Zeitpunkt nur zu zweit. Sebastian stand bisschen weiter den Weg rauf mit seinem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes be***** Rad und ich an der Kreuzung. Unser dritter Mann hatte noch mit der Steigung zu kämpfen. 
Wie seid ihr dann weiter? Auf den Schneeberg und dann H-Weg? Den sind wir gefahren, hatte den gar nicht mehr so heftig in Erinnerung. Aber sehr genial  ich mag solche Wege!

Heute war mal wieder ne nette Feierabendrunde. 25km und 405hm. Leider sind für die nächsten Tage ja schlechtes Wetter angesagt  Aber danach gehts weiter!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Karte inner Hand??? Kann sein.... waren ja zu dem Zeitpunkt nur zu zweit. Sebastian stand bisschen weiter den Weg rauf mit seinem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes be***** Rad und ich an der Kreuzung. Unser dritter Mann hatte noch mit der Steigung zu kämpfen.
> Wie seid ihr dann weiter? Auf den Schneeberg und dann H-Weg? Den sind wir gefahren, hatte den gar nicht mehr so heftig in Erinnerung. Aber sehr genial  ich mag solche Wege!
> 
> Heute war mal wieder ne nette Feierabendrunde. 25km und 405hm. Leider sind für die nächsten Tage ja schlechtes Wetter angesagt  Aber danach gehts weiter!



Ne, wir waren ja schon fast am Ende unserer Tour.
Sind dann nur noch übern Nußhardt und die Schneebergplatte drüber zum Silberhaus....ist aber auch H-Weg

G.


----------



## Geisterflamme (30. September 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Karte inner Hand??? Kann sein.... waren ja zu dem Zeitpunkt nur zu zweit. Sebastian stand bisschen weiter den Weg rauf mit seinem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes be***** Rad und ich an der Kreuzung. Unser dritter Mann hatte noch mit der Steigung zu kämpfen.
> Wie seid ihr dann weiter? Auf den Schneeberg und dann H-Weg? Den sind wir gefahren, hatte den gar nicht mehr so heftig in Erinnerung. Aber sehr genial  ich mag solche Wege!
> 
> Heute war mal wieder ne nette Feierabendrunde. 25km und 405hm. Leider sind für die nächsten Tage ja schlechtes Wetter angesagt  Aber danach gehts weiter!



Da hat mir mein Höhenmesser doch glatt 15 hm geklaut, bei mir warens nur 390


----------



## Aitschie (1. Oktober 2008)

Aktuell siehts trocken aus. Werde noch für ne kleine Runde starten. TP 18:10 am Rewe Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacher Ring.


----------



## lugggas (1. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

ich ziehe am sonntag zwecks studium nach bayreuth.
also ich würde mich freuen, die trails in der umgebung zu erkunden.
muss nur warten bis mein am fully wieder zurück ist, hoffe in gut 2 wochen.
bis dahin hab ich leider nur ein starrbike.
also falls sich mal was ergibt, ich melde mich dann schon

grüße 

Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterflamme (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie war die Tour gestern? Ich hab mich lieber mit ner Hax´n vergnügt


----------



## Aitschie (2. Oktober 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Ich hab mich lieber mit ner Hax´n vergnügt



Will auch aufs Oktoberfest  Tour war dann bisschen Fahrtechnik-Gehopse... hätte ich mal besser heut gehen sollen 

@ Lucas: Willkommen in BT. Für Touren hier einfach mal schauen, ich schreib zukünftig immer rein, wenn ich losmach (und das ist halbwegs oft, nur net dieses WE). Was ist denn mit dem Fully, defekt?
Ansonsten findet jeden Mittwoch der Uni-MTB-Treff statt (ab 15.Oktober um 14Uhr vor dem Rondell des Sportinstituts)

@ alle stillen Mitleser: wäre schön, wenn sich immer ne Gruppe zum Fahren findet, allein ists bissle öde auf Dauer.


----------



## Geisterflamme (2. Oktober 2008)

Heute 18 Uhr ne kleine Tour? Wetter sieht ja ganz passabel aus.

TP 18:00 am Rewe Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacher Ring.


----------



## Aitschie (2. Oktober 2008)

War heute beim schwimmen, hab zudem deine SMS zu spät gesehen. Am WE wird nix mit fahren  nächste Woche wieder (soll das Wetter eh besser sein)


----------



## lugggas (2. Oktober 2008)

@aitschie

das fully ist im moment bei canyon, weil evtl was mit dem sattelrohr nicht passt. vermute mal nicht sauber ausgefräst, denn sie sattelstütze rutscht trotz festem spanner recht leicht rein. wenn es die versprochenen 2 wochen nicht überschreitet, sollte es nächste woche eigentlich wieder bei mir sein. wird dann zwar erstmal nach fürth geschickt, aber das sollte sich schon machen lassen.

dass es einen uni sport mtb gibt hatte ich mal gehört, aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt. mal sehen was sich da so ergibt.

freut mich dass sich in bt mtb-technisch was tut, hoffe öfters mal dabei zu sein, wenn auch meine kondition z.Z nicht die beste ist, aber was solls.

muss eh erstmal schaun, wie viel zeit da neben dem studium bleibt - bin ja erstsemester, hab in der hinsicht noch keine erfahrung.

also morgen bringe ich schon das quantec hoch, hoffe canyon folgt bald.

Lucas


----------



## Aitschie (3. Oktober 2008)

lugggas schrieb:


> wenn es die versprochenen 2 wochen nicht überschreitet, sollte es nächste woche eigentlich wieder bei mir sein.



Bist du dir da sicher??? Canyon macht Inventur, da kann das dauern. Hatte Mai/Juni auch n Problem, sollte es einschicken. Während der Saison, ne!! Habs dann selbst repariert...



lugggas schrieb:


> dass es einen uni sport mtb gibt hatte ich mal gehört, aber noch nicht weiter verfolgt. mal sehen was sich da so ergibt.



Schau Mi mal vorbei, kannst auch jetzt während der Ferien bereits machen. Da die Ausfahrten eh unter meiner Leistung stattfinden wirst mich schon erkennen  Ach ja, nächste Woche noch um 18 Uhr dann 14Uhr.



lugggas schrieb:


> hoffe öfters mal dabei zu sein, wenn auch meine kondition z.Z nicht die beste ist, aber was solls.



Nachteil für die Schnellern: sie müssen nur länger warten...


----------



## Geisterflamme (5. Oktober 2008)

Heute kleine Tour Richtung Fichtelgebirge, M/S-Weg.

TP 16:00 am Rewe Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacher Ring


----------



## Aitschie (5. Oktober 2008)

kanns noch nicht garantieren aber i´ll do my very best... das Wetter muss ja genutzt werden

Edit: 
meine heutige Aktivität: offene Stadtmeisterschaft RR in Bayreuth: richtig klasse Wetter, aber v.a. morgens ar***kalt














Applaus für die neuen Stadtmeister:




Link zur gesamten Galerie: Link


----------



## Geisterflamme (5. Oktober 2008)

Muss leider kurzfristig einen Rückzieher machen.

Komme heut nicht zum biken, trotz Hammerwetter.


----------



## Aitschie (7. Oktober 2008)

Wetter sieht die nächsten Tage ja recht passabel aus... Freitag nachmittag auf den DreiHirtenstein? 
Mache gegen 15:30 los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterflamme (7. Oktober 2008)

Muss mal sehen, wie das mit der Arbeit hinhaut. Ansonsten können wir uns auch aufm Weg zum Dreihirtenstein treffen.

Geb nochmal Bescheid, wenn ich genaueres weiß.


Feierabendtouren unter der Woche ohne Lampe scheinen ja erstmal fast vorbei....doch schon recht früh dunkel, muss wohl endlich investieren.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Oktober 2008)

War gerade am Südfriedhof unterwegs und dann noch bisschen am Siegesturm. Sehr fein und sogar richtig warm!


----------



## Geisterflamme (8. Oktober 2008)

Jo Temperaturen waren klasse, hab mir auch das bike ins auto geschmissen und bin von der arbeit heim. Bischen fichtelgebirgsweg und dann übern oschersberg heim. Fürn Trail über Friedrichsthal wars dann leider schon zu dunkel.

Warste mit der Uni-Gruppe unterwegs?

@ luggas: Schon gut eingelebt?


----------



## Aitschie (9. Oktober 2008)

Für morgen: Treffe mich 15:30 mit ner Freundin am Audimax der Uni. Von dort Richtung Himmelsleiter auf den DreiHirtenstein. Weiter zum S-Weg, dann wieder auf den Dreihirtenstein und den W-Weg nach Untersteinach. Dann nach BT zurück...

Samstag dann NightRide ab Weidenberg ins Fichtelgebirge (bei den Temp. macht NightRide Spaß!!! )


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Oktober 2008)

> Weiter zum S-Weg,



Nehm ne Säge mit...da isn Baum der stört 




> Samstag dann NightRide ab Weidenberg ins Fichtelgebirge




Wie wo willstn da fahren


----------



## Aitschie (9. Oktober 2008)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Wie wo willstn da fahren



Auf Trails  (sorry!)
N Freund von mir wohnt dort und dann mal schauen. Vll. Richtung Fichtelberg Ochsenkopf und dann Warmensteinach... ich lass mich überraschen und kann dann berichten.

Danke für den Sägentipp!


----------



## Geisterflamme (10. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Für morgen: Treffe mich 15:30 mit ner Freundin am Audimax der Uni. Von dort Richtung Himmelsleiter auf den DreiHirtenstein. Weiter zum S-Weg, dann wieder auf den Dreihirtenstein und den W-Weg nach Untersteinach. Dann nach BT zurück...
> 
> Samstag dann NightRide ab Weidenberg ins Fichtelgebirge (bei den Temp. macht NightRide Spaß!!! )



Muss leider absagen, Arbeit und Erkältung machen nen Strick durch die Rechnung


----------



## Aitschie (10. Oktober 2008)

schee war's! 57.55km und 1060hm


----------



## lugggas (12. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

ich hab z.Z in bt leider noch kein internet, deswegen meld ich mich jetzt mal aus fürth.
Ich kenn mich in der gegend leider noch garnicht aus, deswegen hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nichts besonderes entdeckt.
Das bike ist natürlich noch nicht da...
sobald ich in bt internet hab, wird es sicher einfacher sein, sich mal zu treffen.

cheers

Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (12. Oktober 2008)

lugggas schrieb:


> ich hab z.Z in bt leider noch kein internet,



Die Uni lässt dich an den CIP-Pools im Netz surfen 



lugggas schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich in der gegend leider noch garnicht aus, deswegen hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nichts besonderes entdeckt.



Deswegen sind wir hier und den Uni MTB Treff gibts auch noch. Ab Mittwoch 14 Uhr am Sportinstitut


----------



## Aitschie (13. Oktober 2008)

Warm und blauer Himmel -> Folge: Radfahren!!!

Treffpunkt um 16:20 vor dem Rewe Friedrichstraße/Wittelsbacher!


----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2008)

Fürs WE melde ich mich mal ab, ich fahr nach Hause! Genießt das schöne Wetter (wenn man den Prognosen glauben darf...)


----------



## lugggas (16. Oktober 2008)

so ich schreib jetzt mal aus dem pool.

also ich hab canyon jetzt mal eine doch schon etwas bestimmte email geschrieben, warum denn noch nichtmal die bestätigung da ist, dass es eingetroffen ist.
ist auch schon etwas her, aber noch keine antwort.
am we bin ich auch daheim!
dort nehm ich dann ein passbild mit und hol mir eine karte, dann sollte das doch mal klappen.

bis demnächst

Lucas


----------



## Geisterflamme (20. Oktober 2008)

So den Nightrides steht nichts mehr im Wege.

Gestern abend mal Lampe ausprobiertund kleine Runde gedreht. Aitschie du hast vollkommen recht am Lenker ist das nicht das Wahre und in Kombination mit der Fenixhalterung fast etwas nervig, Rasterung zu grob und ziemlich klapperig. Aber jetzt kommt einfach noch Zweitlampe an den Helm dann passt das.

Also auf zu Abendrunden, würde schonmal grob Morgen um 19 Uhr am Rewe anpeilen, ca. 1 Stunde.


----------



## Aitschie (20. Oktober 2008)

Mal schauen wie das Wetter ist, soll schlecht werden... 

Mein WE im Bregenzer Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (20. Oktober 2008)

sind hier eigentlich auch 1-2 freerider dabei?


----------



## Geisterflamme (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, also irgendwie dachte ich der Wetterbericht sagt morgen ist nochmal ganz ok. Lassen wir uns überraschen, wenns schlecht läuft muss ich evtl. arbeiten.
Können das ja kurzfristig klären.

@Klabautermann: Bei mir reichts leider nur zu enduro und light-freeride. Mit drops ist da nicht viel. Aber ansonsten gerne auch mal eine abfahrtslastige Tour. Lern auch gerne neue Trails rund um Bayreuth kennen.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Oktober 2008)

naja...ich drop und spring scho recht gerne rum 
aber könnten ja evtl. mal ne kleine tour drehen!kann ja net schaden,wenn ich mal 1-2 sachen mehr kennenlern als nur immer siegesturm und buchstein


----------



## Geisterflamme (20. Oktober 2008)

Da hilft dann mit Aitschie mitfahren, kennt sicher die meisten Trails rund um Bayreuth.

Gibts außer Siegesturm und Buchstein eigentlich noch andere freeridelastige Strecken?
War Samstag am Grünberg in Tchechien, die meisten Dinger waren zwar zu übel für mich, aber ein paar schöne Lines waren schon dabei. Schöne Anlieger, ein paar kleinere Sprünge...sowas bräuchten wir in Bayreuth auch.


----------



## Aitschie (20. Oktober 2008)

Cheetah am Buchstein.... du warst da nicht zufälligerweise letzten Mittwoch??? Schwarzer Rahmen, weiße Gabel und weißer Schriftzug am Rohr. Und bist dann an der Schule die Treppen gesprungen. 
Falls ja: an beiden Stellen haben wir uns gesehen, war dort mit nem Freund und ner Freundin am Fahren/Technik üben. Ich stand da an der Treppe unten und hab auf unsere Dame gewartet. 

Wegen Freeride: bin ich eigentlich nicht und doch irgendwie wieder schon, weil ich alles fahre was mir vor die Stollen kommt (oder zumindest versuche ich zu fahren ) Nennt man das dann Enduro?? 
Die Strecke am Sophienberg ist noch ganz nett, ansonsten fällt mir freeride-mäßig nicht allzu viel ein... W-Weg von der Himmelsleiter runter vll noch, ist halt alles eher tourenlastig. Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll ist der Aftergraben! Und allzu lang sind die Abfahrten halt auch nicht, wie auch...  

Das mit den meisten Trails kennen kann schon sein (weiß ja nicht wieviele es gibt). Wobei ich auch immer wieder neues finde. Aber vll. gibts hier andere die was kennen nur die zeigen sich hier (bisher) nicht


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Oktober 2008)

jop,das war ich 
wollte da gucken was die kicker am buchstein so machen,aber die sind ja in einem grauenvollem zustand 
dafür hab ich allerdings oben n schönen drop entdeckt!


----------



## Aitschie (20. Oktober 2008)

War n schöner Sprung die Treppen!!! Da häts mich aber mal sowas von zerlegt... Springen ist irgendwie bisher noch nicht meins.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> War n schöner Sprung die Treppen!!! Da häts mich aber mal sowas von zerlegt... Springen ist irgendwie bisher noch nicht meins.



hab erst gar net gewusst,dass da treppen sind  wollt bloß mal gucken was ihr da so macht und obs da was lustiges gibt lol,aber bin die doch nur gefahren oda?


----------



## Aitschie (20. Oktober 2008)

Ähm sorry ja stimmt  wenn ich näher drüber nachdenke... Mann ich werd alt
Christopher (also unser zweiter Mann) ist die Treppen gesprungen, der ist früher aber auch mal hobbymäßig BundesligaDH oder sowas gefahren.


----------



## Aitschie (21. Oktober 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Also auf zu Abendrunden, würde schonmal grob Morgen um 19 Uhr am Rewe anpeilen, ca. 1 Stunde.



Können ja ne kleine Runde auf den Sophienberg fahren, da muss ich noch mal hin. VSS ist aber, dass es um 19Uhr nicht nach Regen aus sieht...

Edith singt gerade: "rain drops kepp fallin on my head..." Das wird heut nix, ich bin Weichei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterflamme (21. Oktober 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Können ja ne kleine Runde auf den Sophienberg fahren, da muss ich noch mal hin. VSS ist aber, dass es um 19Uhr nicht nach Regen aus sieht...
> 
> Edith singt gerade: "rain drops kepp fallin on my head..." Das wird heut nix, ich bin Weichei!



Ja sieht wirklich ******* aus. Dann verschieben wir mal die Sache bis das Wetter wieder besser wird.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Oktober 2008)

sodala..hab ezt scho Feierabend! mag heut nachmittag wer fahren?


----------



## Geisterflamme (23. Oktober 2008)

So ab 17:30 wär ich dabei.

also 17:30 am Rewe Wittelsbacher Ring/ Friedrichstraße.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Oktober 2008)

is  scho vorbei  bin grad von ner runde heimgekommen


----------



## Aitschie (23. Oktober 2008)

Morgen N8raid?


----------



## Geisterflamme (23. Oktober 2008)

Passt perfekt, häng eh noch auf der Arbeit fest 
Wollt eben noch Verschiebung schreien.

Also morgen nightride. Wann gehts los?


----------



## Aitschie (23. Oktober 2008)

Freund von mir hat um 2000 an der Uni aus eekkommt dann zu mir zum umziehen. Also gegen 2030 am Rewe (könnte vll. paar Minuten später werden)


----------



## Geisterflamme (23. Oktober 2008)

Klingt gut. Halb neun am Rewe. Mal sehen ob ich bis dahin, die Lampe an den Helm gebastelt hab, und die Lenkerhalterung etwas modifiziert habe.


----------



## Geisterflamme (24. Oktober 2008)

So die Lampe ist am Helm. Kabelbinder sei dank. Dem Nightride steht also nichts mehr im wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Temperaturen rauschen die Tage aber ja mal so richtig in den Keller... ich seh schon, dieses Jahr nehm ich die Ski mit nach BT!!

@GF: hast mal die Brenndauer deiner Lampe mit anderen Akkus getestet. War letztens ja nur ca. 1h15 was die gehalten haben. Werde meine Karma nach Weihnachten wohl tunen, zufrieden bin ich mit dem Stück (noch) nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Geisterflamme (29. Oktober 2008)

Morgen,
hab die Brenndauer noch nicht weiter ausgetest. Die 1,5 Std. waren natürlich nur Schutzfunktion, dass ich kpl. in Grund und Boden gefahren werde 
War aber ne echt coole Tour.


Die Akkus fliegen malwieder irgendwo rum. Und im Moment wart ich auch noch auf meine Sattelstütze.....aber bei dem Wetter auch grad gar keinen Bock.


----------



## Aitschie (31. Oktober 2008)

Tja, mit Sebastian musst immer an die Leistungsgrenze gehen... 

Das heutige Wetter gefällt mir doch bedeutend besser als Mittwoch  Sonntag ne mittlere Runde ca. 3h. Bisher sind wir zu dritt, Steffi überzeuge ich noch (das ist dann unserer 24h Rennen 4er mixed Team ). Zügigeres Tempo...
Edit1: Treffpunkt wohl um 12Uhr am Wohnheim direkt am Uni Campus
Edit2: wenns sonnig ist werde ich wohl die Digicam mitnehmen um paar Herbstbilder einzufangen!


----------



## Geisterflamme (31. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag verspricht ja gut zu werden.

Wobei wie gesagt, war letzte Woche schon an Leistungsgrenze, werd da bei zügigeren Tempo wohl eher bremsen...da wird das nichts mit Training für euch. Daher werd ich mich bei der Runde mal ausklinken.

Wohin soll die 3 Std. Tour gehen? Richtung Fichtelgebirge? Dann evtl. am Scheitelpunkt treffen, bergab mithalten geht einfacher


----------



## Aitschie (31. Oktober 2008)

Wos hingeht wissen wir (respektive ich) selber noch nicht so genau. Werd versuchen es mit Sebastian noch abzuklären, wies Richtung Fichtelgebirge aussieht bezüglich Matsch und Dreck. Einsauen wird sich denke ich nicht ganz vermeiden lassen... 

Ich poste morgen nochmal wenn ich näheres weiß...


----------



## Geisterflamme (1. November 2008)

Also alles höher als Fichtelberg, Fuß Ochsenkopf kann man ziemlich vergessen...war heute mal zu Fuß aufm Nusshardt Schneematsch und Schlamm, wird morgen wohl nicht besser sein, wenn das noch bischen wegtaut.

Wie es zw. Bayreuth und Drei-Hirten-Stein aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber könnte etwas besser sein, weil der Boden nicht gefroren war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterflamme (2. November 2008)

So werd das wetter erstmal zum Reifen wechseln nutzen und nachmittag noch ne gemütliche, kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Aitschie (2. November 2008)

Gerade aufgewacht das Biosystem fährt hoch. Wir werden Richtung Dreihirtenstein fahren, denn Trail "gelber Kreis" mal testen und dann auf der Gänskopfhütte hoffentlich nen Kaffee bekommen (haben wir ansonsten dabei ) und dann über Weidenberg zurück nach BT.


----------



## Aitschie (2. November 2008)

Wieder da!!! War heut nicht mein Tag, an jedem Berg voll eingebrochen. Null Kraft in den Beinen... echt schlimm, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Paar nette Bilder sinds trotzdem geworden:


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2008)

Ist des erste Bild in der Trümerschlucht?....also nach Warmensteinach runter.

G.


----------



## Aitschie (2. November 2008)

Japp, wenn die Trümmerschlucht der Trail mit der schönen Stufe am Ende ist! Kommt auf jeden Fall in Warmensteinach raus... Obwohl nicht anspruchsvoll, einer meiner liebsten Trails!

Bild 2 übrigens auch!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2008)

Hab ich mir gedacht, des mit dem Bild 2. 
Müßte doch vor dieser ominösen Stufe sein
Trümmerschlucht find ich auch genial...nur wenn wir die fahren müssen wir wieder rauf von Warmensteinach  und meistens heißt des dann übers Bayreuter Haus *doppelwürg*

G.


----------



## Aitschie (2. November 2008)

Dann weißt auch, dass die unten die Stufe verschlimmbessert haben? War heute unfahrbar, slippery when wet!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2008)

Ne des ist mir neu, war da schon lange nimmer in der Richtung unterwegs.

G.


----------



## dasew (6. November 2008)

Das stimmt leider- irgendwer war der Meinung, das müssen noch zwei Stufen (schräg!) einbetoniert werden... in Kombination mit dem Geländer ist das bei Nässe eine bombastische Kombination


----------



## Aitschie (6. November 2008)

Haltet mal den Sonntag im Hinterkopf, das Wetter soll dann wieder besser werden. Würde das nutzen um ne kleinere Tour zu fahren (an der Rotmainquelle war ich schon lang nimmer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (8. November 2008)

Morgen gehts aufs Rad, das Wetter nutzen!!!! Treffpunkt um 13 Uhr am Wohnheim an der Uni, gemütliche Tour zur Rotmainquelle und Creussen


----------



## Aitschie (12. November 2008)

Bevor es hier völlig ruhig wird: am WE bin ich nicht in BT, daher keine Touren mit/von mir.


----------



## Aitschie (21. November 2008)

Morgen um 14:35 gehen wir uns ne Runde Schlammpackung holen. Treffpunkt vor dem Rewe, pünktlich sein!


----------



## Aitschie (22. November 2008)

Bilder von heute: kleine Schneetour mit Steffi, Christopher und Sebastian

















Sorry für die miese Handy-Bilder-Qualität...


----------



## Geisterflamme (23. November 2008)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus,

habs die letzen Wochen etwas schleifen lassen, Sattelstütze will noch immer eingebaut werden.

War heute zu Fuss am Ochsenkopf unterwegs...20 cm unberührter Neuschnee sind auch was schönes.


----------



## Aitschie (24. November 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> habs die letzen Wochen etwas schleifen lassen...



tststs...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus,
> 
> habs die letzen Wochen etwas schleifen lassen, Sattelstütze will noch immer eingebaut werden.
> 
> War heute zu Fuss am Ochsenkopf unterwegs...20 cm unberührter Neuschnee sind auch was schönes.



Naja so unberührt war doch der Oko gestern garnet bei den ungefähr 1Millionen Menschen die sich da aufgehalten haben

G.


----------



## Geisterflamme (24. November 2008)

Nicht um 9 uhr früh den Gebirgsweg bzw. Q-weg Rauf... wenn man nicht gewusst hätte wos langgeht hätt man sich fast verlaufen können....
die Langläufer sind ja brav auf Ihren Loipen geblieben...kaum durchgekommen vor lauter Querverkehr


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Nicht um 9 uhr früh den Gebirgsweg bzw. Q-weg Rauf... wenn man nicht gewusst hätte wos langgeht hätt man sich fast verlaufen können....
> die Langläufer sind ja brav auf Ihren Loipen geblieben...kaum durchgekommen vor lauter Querverkehr



Ohh, früh um 9....wenn normale Menschen noch eine Tasse Kaffee in den Händen halten...oder im Bett liegen.
Ich war erst um 14:30 dort und hab meine Tourenskie zum ersten mal ausprobiert.

Kann aber jedem hier den Tip geben mal mit dem Fahrrad hochzfahren. Vom Silbereisenbergwerk aus sind immer top Bedingungen....und Bergab machts richtig Spaß...wenn man seine Brille net vergißt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (25. November 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Nicht um 9 uhr früh



Schlafstörungen???  Wann biste denn da aufgestanden??? 6Uhr??? 



Geisterflamme schrieb:


> Q-weg Rauf...



gaaaaanz böser Fehler, runter isser viel besser


----------



## Geisterflamme (26. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag um 7 Uhr am Fichtelsee gehts wieder zu Fuss los.

und nebenbei, die Teleskopstütze macht spass, hat zwar spiel aber stört nicht weiter...


----------



## Aitschie (27. Dezember 2008)

Geisterflamme schrieb:


> gehts wieder zu Fuss los.




Das ist falsch!!! Da fehlen mindestens 2 Reifen! 

Hoffe du hast schöne und stressfreie Feiertage gehabt. Ich hab nach Monaten mal wieder bei meiner Familie zu Hause in Ulm vorbeigeschaut. War ganz nett, mal wieder alle zu sehen. Aber freu mich jetzt auch langsam wieder auf Bayreuth... das Wetter jetzt ja richtig winterlich werden, meine Tourenski sind schon eingepackt!!! Da steht der eine oder andere schöne Tag mit Sicherheit bevor. Und biken bei hartem Boden macht auch mehr Spaß als bei dem Matsch der Wochen vor Weihnachten.

Ansonsten wünsche ich an dieser Stelle bereits schöne Sylvester und nen guten Rutsch in 2009!


----------



## Geisterflamme (31. Dezember 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!!! Da fehlen mindestens 2 Reifen!
> 
> Hoffe du hast schöne und stressfreie Feiertage gehabt. Ich hab nach Monaten mal wieder bei meiner Familie zu Hause in Ulm vorbeigeschaut. War ganz nett, mal wieder alle zu sehen. Aber freu mich jetzt auch langsam wieder auf Bayreuth... das Wetter jetzt ja richtig winterlich werden, meine Tourenski sind schon eingepackt!!! Da steht der eine oder andere schöne Tag mit Sicherheit bevor. Und biken bei hartem Boden macht auch mehr Spaß als bei dem Matsch der Wochen vor Weihnachten.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich an dieser Stelle bereits schöne Sylvester und nen guten Rutsch in 2009!



Jo die Tage waren wunderbar stressfrei, nicht viel gemacht und mir gut gehen lassen.
Musste aber feststellen, bei diesen Temperaturen versagt irgendwie die Kleidung...wird doch unangenehm frisch.

Wünsch dir und dem Rest auch nen guten Rutsch und schonmal ein erfolgreiches 2009.


----------



## Geisterflamme (6. Januar 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!!! Da fehlen mindestens 2 Reifen!
> 
> Hoffe du hast schöne und stressfreie Feiertage gehabt. Ich hab nach Monaten mal wieder bei meiner Familie zu Hause in Ulm vorbeigeschaut. War ganz nett, mal wieder alle zu sehen. Aber freu mich jetzt auch langsam wieder auf Bayreuth... das Wetter jetzt ja richtig winterlich werden, meine Tourenski sind schon eingepackt!!! Da steht der eine oder andere schöne Tag mit Sicherheit bevor. Und biken bei hartem Boden macht auch mehr Spaß als bei dem Matsch der Wochen vor Weihnachten.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich an dieser Stelle bereits schöne Sylvester und nen guten Rutsch in 2009!



Wie war euere Tour heute? Oder hab ich mich doch verguckt? Ohne Brille ist das bei mir immer mehr ein raten 

Ich war malwieder mit zwei Reifen zuwenig unterwegs


----------



## Aitschie (7. Januar 2009)

Na, hast dich nicht verschaut. Hab aber auch sehr verzögert reagiert, da ich dich nicht erwartet hab. Tour war schön aber a****kalt. War nach 2h15 echt froh, wieder in der warmen Wohnung zu sein. Spaß hatten wir trotzdem!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

